# TRIP ON THURSDAY the 14th of JANUARY



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I have a few spots open on a trip to the "O" tomorrow if anyone is interested. Guns will be allowed and you do not need a license as the boat is permitted.

I will be assisting Rocklobster today on a catering event so my computer coverage will be spotty. If you are interested you can PM me but I would recommend calling me at (850) 565-7247.

We are going to try to sneak one in before if blows up this weekend.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MAn I wish I could go Dalton...thanx for the call


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, Clay...guess who's got a kitchen pass?! Maybe I'll practice some freedivin' while we're out! Gonna try and molest some groupers before the season closes.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh heck yeah! Tell me how it was Jerry? Wanna know bout the fishy fishys!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Post up a report once yall get on. I wish I could have went


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeezus, can't friggin' win. Another forecast blown, the 1'-2's were there...only they were on top of 2'-4's! We made it 6 miles out and turned around. Still had to clean gear and never made a dive. I got wet, but only from the water we took over the bow. Hope someone kills something soon. I'm taking up cave diving.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (1/15/2010)*Jeezus, can't friggin' win. Another forecast blown, the 1'-2's were there...only they were on top of 2'-4's! We made it 6 miles out and turned around. Still had to clean gear and never made a dive. I got wet, but only from the water we took over the bow. Hope someone kills something soon. I'm taking up cave diving.


That sucks Jerry. I was not able to go. Thanks for the call Dalton. With my wife about to pop with our second little one, I can not leave cell phone distance. That's too bad about the forecast being blown.

Tuesday might look like a short window. Just maybe.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude...that sucks....Im movin to Miami!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/15/2010)*Dude...that sucks....Im movin to Miami!


Hell yeah, we'll squat at Armondo's and show that POS Purist/Eliteist' CuzBozo' how to shoot fish!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

"pos Cuzbuzo" HAHAHHAHAAAAA I love that his name lives on in other forums.


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

freedive or scuba


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You talking about freedive or scuba on the Oriskany Topdawg? I have seen someone freedive the tower and shoot a fishb but with the top of the tower being 75 feet, the sand being 220 feet, and almost always strong currents, it is for a very experienced freediver. Do you freedive that deep?


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

not yet i am at 45 to 50 .I'm only 13. I'm new to spearfishing didn't know what the o was. I go to the jetties a lot


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well your doinpretty good at those depths already! There arent a lot of wrecks around here that are freediveable. The 3 barges is doable if your able to do 40 feet though. About 20 differnt chunks of it spread out. And I have shot amberjacks ther. It's 65 feet deep or so, but the Aj's will come up in the water colom, along with the snapper. You can chum the snapper right up to the boat.

Good trick to try also is floating on the surface and dropping a handful of pennys down to draw the fish off the bottom, or use teasers. Basically spoons and shiny pieces of metal strung along a line with no hooks, to get the fishes attention and bring them up off the bottom if you are in water deeper than you can dive.

Good luck man!


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

do you know where the are. And do you know the cordinace


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

> *Top Dawg (1/20/2010)*do you know where the are. And do you know the cordinace


30 17.450' N 87 13.257' W Like Clay said, they are scattered over a pretty large area. Easy to find with a bottom machine! Good luck. Oh, southeast outof the pass. not far at all.


----------

